# New pics of Fluval Edge knockoff



## ThinkTank (Apr 9, 2015)

Here are a few pictures from different angles.


----------



## ThinkTank (Apr 9, 2015)

Water looks a bit cloudy from CO2


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

When I first saw this post I did not notice the "knockoff" part and was going to ask if this was a new FLUVAL model 

It looks good! I love super long tanks, where'd you get this sucker?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow looks great.


----------



## ThinkTank (Apr 9, 2015)

Thanks momobobo!! Imitation is the best form of flattery right?  

I actually made it myself. The base/hood is made from Plexiglas with a laminate veneer. Glass panels were ordered from Vancouver glass.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Bane (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks awesome


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Brilliant new and way improved design... Looks awesome!! 

It would be even better if the light spreads to the further corners and edges.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Brilliant new and way improved design... Looks awesome!!
> 
> It would be even better if the light spreads to the further corners and edges.


I like the shadows. Fish probably enjoy it too! Well done. I'm impressed.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Awesome work! I debating making one a while back. Good to see did it!!!


----------



## LithiumRain (Mar 7, 2015)

Start selling these, I'd buy one today lol.


----------

